# Il lupo perde il pelo ...



## Papero (1 Febbraio 2011)

Ma non il vizio! :carneval:

A oltre un anno dallo scandalo che gli è costato la poltrano di  governatore della regiona Lazio (dopo la bufera sul trans Natalie),  Piero Marrazzo è stato fermato dai carabinieri a un posto di blocco  mentre era in auto con un viado sudamericano. Secondo quanto riferisce  Libero, Marrazzo è stato pizzicato dai carabinieri alle tre di notte  martedì scorso in via Tuscolana, a Roma e si sarebbe giustificato  dicendo che stava accompagnando a casa l'amica. Dal controllo non è  emersa alcuna irregolarità.

I militari hanno fermato l'ex governatore durante un controllo di  routine, insospettiti dalla macchina di grossa cilindrata con i vetri  scuri di Marrazzo. L'ex esponente del Pd era alla guida. Seduto al suo  fianco un trans. Stando a Libero, prima ancora di essere identificato,  Marazzo ha cercato di giustificarsi, sfoggiando un insolito accento  calabrese. "Sto solo accompagnando a casa un'amica", avrebbe detto ai  carabinieri.

Dal controllo non è emersa alcuna irregolarità né penale, né  amministrativa nei confronti di Marrazzo, ma, come previsto per i posti  di blocco, i nomi dei due occupanti dell'auto sono stati riportati nella  relazione di servizio dei carabinieri. Non è la prima volta che  Marrazzo viene fermato in piena notte dalle forze del'ordine. Quattro  mesi fa l'ex governatore è stato bloccato per un controllo mentre  sfrecciava con la sua Lexus in via Bruno Bruni. Allora non aveva con sé  né il libretto di circolazione né il tagliando assicurativo ed era stato  multato.


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2011)

allora il problema non era la politica ma la par condicio:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (1 Febbraio 2011)

Scusa dov'e' lo "scandalo"? ... Marrazzo ora e' un cittadino  privato come tanti, non ha nessun incarico pubblico, si e' separato dalla moglie e, ALLORA?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdel7bHiISQ


----------



## Daniele (1 Febbraio 2011)

Oh, si vede che gli piacciono le donne con aggiuntina (oppure donne addizionate), non discuto sui gusti.


----------



## Mari' (1 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oh, si vede che gli piacciono le donne con aggiuntina (oppure donne addizionate), non discuto sui gusti.



... e chi se ne fotte  suvvvia, smettiamola di fare le battutine del cazzo ...


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2011)

fatti suoi


----------



## Mari' (1 Febbraio 2011)

*I veri scandali sono questi:*


http://www.corriere.it/salute/11_fe...si_cdb16198-2dfe-11e0-8740-00144f02aabc.shtml


​


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *I veri scandali sono questi:*
> 
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/salute/11_fe...si_cdb16198-2dfe-11e0-8740-00144f02aabc.shtml
> ...



Ehm...
Dopo aver partorito, in preda agli ormoni impazziti, dopo l'allattamento, a trovarmi col corpo "diverso"...
Confesso che ci ho pensato... poi non l'ho fatto, ma la possibilità di pagare a rate non lo trovo scandaloso.

Trovo scandaloso che chiunque possa chiedere interventi come vuole, questo sì, senza un percorso psicologico prima che aiuti a capire ciò che veramente si vuole, e se la chirurgia è il modo di ottenerlo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Febbraio 2011)

ma poi Libero cos'è? un giornale? uhmmmmmmm


----------



## Mari' (1 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm...
> Dopo aver partorito, in preda agli ormoni impazziti, dopo l'allattamento, a trovarmi col corpo "diverso"...
> Confesso che ci ho pensato... poi non l'ho fatto, ma la possibilità di pagare a rate non lo trovo scandaloso.
> 
> Trovo scandaloso che chiunque possa chiedere interventi come vuole, questo sì, senza un percorso psicologico prima che aiuti a capire ciò che veramente si vuole, e se la chirurgia è il modo di ottenerlo.



Stiamo basando TUTTO e Troppo su l'aspetto fisico, questa mentalita' ci ha portato a trascurare lo spirito, quello che si e' veramente dentro ... poi ci si lamenta che donne e uomini sono trattati da "oggetti" usa e butta.

Ma per favore!


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stiamo basando TUTTO e Troppo su l'aspetto fisico, questa mentalita' ci ha portato a trascurare lo spirito, quello che si e' veramente dentro ... poi ci si lamenta che donne e uomini sono trattati da "oggetti" usa e butta.
> 
> Ma per favore!



Oggi ci sono possibilità che un tempo non c'erano.
Le ragazzine che ai 18 anni chiedono il naso, mi fanno venire brividi.
Ma la difficoltà ad accettare i cambiamenti del proprio corpo, in un momento magari difficile, può essere grande, e in qualche caso secondo me, un intervento.. perchè no?
Andiamo dal parrucchiere, ci coloriamo i capelli, ci trucchiamo.
In questa ottica, un intervento per ritrovare la propria immagine di sè, non lo vedo tragico.


----------



## Simy (1 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oh, si vede che gli piacciono le donne con aggiuntina (oppure donne addizionate), non discuto sui gusti.


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:MA POI SARANNO PURE AFFARI SUOI NO!!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (1 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oggi ci sono possibilità che un tempo non c'erano.
> Le ragazzine che ai 18 anni chiedono il naso, mi fanno venire brividi.
> Ma la difficoltà ad accettare i cambiamenti del proprio corpo, in un momento magari difficile, può essere grande, e in qualche caso secondo me, un intervento.. perchè no?
> Andiamo dal parrucchiere, ci coloriamo i capelli, ci trucchiamo.
> In questa ottica, un intervento per ritrovare la propria immagine di sè, non lo vedo tragico.


Se se hai ragione.


.


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2011)

la settimana scorsa è morta una ragazza di *23 *anni ; penso fosse una pornostar (tedesca?)...era al quinto intervento


----------



## Mari' (1 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la settimana scorsa è morta una ragazza di *23 *anni ; penso fosse una pornostar (tedesca?)...era al quinto intervento


L'ho letta pure io la notizia, che tristezza


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> L'ho letta pure io la notizia, che tristezza


 è uno spreco di vita che fa veramente male al cuore; sicuramente era già bella ...
occorre coltivare la propria unicità anche attraverso difetti e imperfezioni.


----------



## Mari' (1 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è uno spreco di vita che fa veramente male al cuore; sicuramente era già bella ...
> occorre coltivare la propria unicità anche attraverso difetti e imperfezioni.




:up:​


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma poi Libero cos'è? un giornale? uhmmmmmmm


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Ma non il vizio! :carneval:
> 
> A oltre un anno dallo scandalo che gli è costato la poltrano di governatore della regiona Lazio (dopo la bufera sul trans Natalie), Piero Marrazzo è stato fermato dai carabinieri a un posto di blocco mentre era in auto con un viado sudamericano. Secondo quanto riferisce Libero, Marrazzo è stato pizzicato dai carabinieri alle tre di notte martedì scorso in via Tuscolana, a Roma e si sarebbe giustificato dicendo che stava accompagnando a casa l'amica. Dal controllo non è emersa alcuna irregolarità.
> 
> ...


Si è dimesso. Probabilmente ha deciso di vivere la sua vera natura. Non ci trovo nulla di scandaloso, mi spiace per moglie e figlie, non deve essere facile accettarlo.


----------



## aristocat (1 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stiamo basando TUTTO e Troppo su l'aspetto fisico, questa mentalita' ci ha portato a trascurare lo spirito, quello che si e' veramente dentro ... poi ci si lamenta che donne e uomini sono trattati da "oggetti" usa e butta.
> 
> Ma per favore!


Quoto.
... E un bel pollice verso, anche per questo stravolgimento delle priorità "economiche". 

Se il momento è di "vacche magre", occorre "ridimensionarsi", farsi bastare i risparmi giusto per le prime necessità... non solo per una questione morale ma proprio di buon senso :blank:


----------



## Papero (1 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora il problema non era la politica ma la par condicio:mrgreen:


brava ci hai preso. però evitami per favore


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quoto.
> ... E un bel pollice verso, anche per questo stravolgimento delle priorità "economiche".
> 
> Se il momento è di "vacche magre", *occorre "ridimensionarsi", farsi bastare i risparmi giusto per le prime necessità.*.. non solo per una questione morale ma proprio di buon senso :blank:


Concordo. Certo capisco che è uno stravolgimento vista la società consumistica nella quale viviamo, e forse è più facile per chi non vive nelle grandi città.


----------



## minnie (2 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scusa dov'e' lo "scandalo"? ... Marrazzo ora e' un cittadino privato come tanti, non ha nessun incarico pubblico, si e' separato dalla moglie e, ALLORA?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdel7bHiISQ


 

Personalmente quoto . Lo quoto a prescindere dal fatto che non ha nessun incarico pubblico e che si è separato dalla moglie.
Nel privato ognuno ha diritto a farsi i c....i che vuole, se questo non costituisce reato. Al più deve giustificarsi con la propria famiglia e la propria moralità. Pensate un pò se la vita privata di tutti, vizi e virtù, finisse in prima pagina.... 
Comunque tutti sti quotidiani stanno diventando peggio di novella 2000.....


----------



## minnie (2 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stiamo basando TUTTO e Troppo su l'aspetto fisico, questa mentalita' ci ha portato a trascurare lo spirito, quello che si e' veramente dentro ... poi ci si lamenta che donne e uomini sono trattati da "oggetti" usa e butta.
> 
> Ma per favore!


 
QUOTISSIMO!!!!!! Mi spiace non poterti dare reputazione........


----------



## Buscopann (2 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Personalmente quoto . Lo quoto a prescindere dal fatto che non ha nessun incarico pubblico e che si è separato dalla moglie.
> Nel privato ognuno ha diritto a farsi i c....i che vuole, se questo non costituisce reato. Al più deve giustificarsi con la propria famiglia e la propria moralità. Pensate un pò se la vita privata di tutti, vizi e virtù, finisse in prima pagina....
> Comunque tutti sti quotidiani stanno diventando peggio di novella 2000.....


Sono completamente d'accordo a metà col mister...ehm...volevo dire con minnie.
Se una persona ricopre un incarico pubblico, soprattutto politico, non può fare esattamente ciò che vuole. Un politico deve essere una guida (in teoria..poi la pratica è tutta un'altra cosa), deve essere un punto di riferimento dal punto di vista etico e morale per la società. Se tu mi parli di famiglia e poi vai in giro con i trans o organizzi i festini con le prostitute è giusto che ti fai da parte e chiedi anche scusa. Cos' ha fatto Marrazzo..Così si ostinano a non fare altri..

Buscopann


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono completamente d'accordo a metà col mister...ehm...volevo dire con minnie.
> Se una persona ricopre un incarico pubblico, soprattutto politico, non può fare esattamente ciò che vuole. Un politico deve essere una guida (in teoria..poi la pratica è tutta un'altra cosa), deve essere un punto di riferimento dal punto di vista etico e morale per la società. *Se tu mi parli di famiglia e poi vai in giro con i trans o organizzi i festini con le prostitute è giusto che ti fai da parte e chiedi anche scusa. Cos' ha fatto Marrazzo..Così si ostinano a non fare altri..*
> 
> Buscopann


 
:up:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono completamente d'accordo a metà col mister...ehm...volevo dire con minnie.
> Se una persona ricopre un incarico pubblico, soprattutto politico, non può fare esattamente ciò che vuole. Un politico deve essere una guida (in teoria..poi la pratica è tutta un'altra cosa), deve essere un punto di riferimento dal punto di vista etico e morale per la società. Se tu mi parli di famiglia e poi vai in giro con i trans o organizzi i festini con le prostitute è giusto che ti fai da parte e chiedi anche scusa. Cos' ha fatto Marrazzo..Così si ostinano a non fare altri..
> 
> Buscopann


Verissimo.
Ma appunto no?
Se sei un personaggio politico "rappresenti" chi ti ha votato.
Gli altri si ostinano a non farlo, perchè, guarda caso...i loro sputtanamenti vengono veicolati come mosse politiche no?
Non puoi essere capace di governare: sei un puttaniere.
Così di finisce dicendo...quelli di sinistra vanno con i trans, quindi sono peggio di noi, che almeno andiamo con le donne.
Ma la colpa è che il male e il bene sono diventati troppo relativi e non assoluti.
Basta che un male si trasformi in bene perchè uno lo può fare impunemente...e da democrazia si casca in demagogia.

Io comunque...nel caso Marrazzo...avrei volentieri steso un velo pietoso...come dire...ah sei Marrazzo...ok...hai sto vizietto..silenzio stampa.

Neanche è giusto che se un povero cristo va con i trans, nessuno dice nulla, e se ci va Marrazzo...titoloni sui giornali eh?
Come Governatore come è stato?
Ha fatto cose buone e positive per la regione Lazio?
Questo mi interessa, a prescindere se è di destra o di sinistra,...
Casomai interessa se ha usato soldi pubblici per pagare i suoi vizi...

Era molto bravo su mi manda raitre eh?


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Ma appunto no?
> Se sei un personaggio politico "rappresenti" chi ti ha votato.
> Gli altri si ostinano a non farlo, perchè, guarda caso...i loro sputtanamenti vengono veicolati come mosse politiche no?
> ...


Conte pagare per fare sesso, usare cocaina, e sbandierare i valori della famiglia stride un po' non trovi?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte pagare per fare sesso, usare cocaina, e sbandierare i valori della famiglia stride un po' non trovi?


Ma che palle XD...
Senti certo che stride...
Guarda io non sono affatto deluso da certi politici...come alberi hanno dato i loro frutti...
COme un Bertinotti non è mai riuscito a convincermi del suo essere "povero"...così il cavaliere non è mai riuscito a convincermi che egli opera per il bene del popolo italiano eh?
Ascoltami bene...con certi uomini...convien sempre fare boni affari...
Se il cavaliere riesce con i suoi trucchi mediatici a convincere che 1) sono tutte calunnie o 2) Beh in fondo che male c'è...si salva ancora una volta.
Tu sei la solita idealista...convinta che la coscienza collettiva abbia la tua consapevolezza...e non capisci che l'italiano medio...invece vorrebbe essere al posto del cavaliere...soldi, potere e puttanelle...cosa vuoi di più...la famiglia?
Embè il cavaliere ha mantenuto mogli e figli eh?
Il suo dovere lo ha fatto...
Ah ma tu parli di un altro tipo di famiglia eh?
Ok...MK...credici...

Guarda uso un'espressione forte...io crederei ad un politico...se fosse così motivato almeno quanto un frate francescano.
Vuoi entrare nell'ordine francescano? Ok. Tu devi rinunciare ad ogni eredità e non potrai mai avere un bene intestato. Le condizioni sono queste. Prendere o lasciare.
Vuoi fare il politico? 
Ok. 
Povero.
Invece fare il politico significa: prima faccio i miei interessi e in parte quelli di chi mi sostiene.


----------



## MK (2 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu sei la solita idealista...convinta che la coscienza collettiva abbia la tua consapevolezza...e non capisci che l'italiano medio...invece vorrebbe essere al posto del cavaliere...soldi, potere e puttanelle...cosa vuoi di più...la famiglia?
> Embè il cavaliere ha mantenuto mogli e figli eh?
> Il suo dovere lo ha fatto...
> Ah ma tu parli di un altro tipo di famiglia eh?
> Ok...MK...credici...


Soldi soldi soldi e ancora soldi. E tu ci credi a questo mondo che tanto vorrebbe l'italiano medio? Dove tutto si compra?

Io no, e sono orgogliosa di NON CREDERCI.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Soldi soldi soldi e ancora soldi. E tu ci credi a questo mondo che tanto vorrebbe l'italiano medio? Dove tutto si compra?
> 
> Io no, e sono orgogliosa di NON CREDERCI.




Nemmeno io ci credo. E sono orgogliosa di non crederci :up:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Nemmeno io ci credo. E sono orgogliosa di non crederci :up:


neanch'io ci credo
e ne sono orgogliosa
ma so anche che ci credono in tanti
non direi l'italiano medio
ma quello piccolo piccolo
ma sono tanti


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Soldi soldi soldi e ancora soldi. E tu ci credi a questo mondo che tanto vorrebbe l'italiano medio? Dove tutto si compra?
> 
> *Io no, e sono orgogliosa di NON CREDERCI*.


 quotissimo!!!!! :up::up:


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Soldi soldi soldi e ancora soldi. E tu ci credi a questo mondo che tanto vorrebbe l'italiano medio? Dove tutto si compra?
> 
> Io no, e sono orgogliosa di NON CREDERCI.



Forse non conosco abbastanza 1000 persona da avere un buon campione statistico... ma di ometti che credono a questo tipo di mondo ne conosco, ahimè (ricordo ancora il brivido che ho provato quando un mio professore mi disse, mostrandomi il suo portafogli "sai perchè ho votato Berlusconi? Per questo").
E far finta che non esistano non aiuta a combattere questa mentalità.
Non bisogno neppure rassegnarsi, però. Se si comincia a pensare che così è e pazienza, di certo le cose non cambieranno mai.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Forse non conosco abbastanza 1000 persona da avere un buon campione statistico... ma di ometti che credono a questo tipo di mondo ne conosco, ahimè (ricordo ancora il brivido che ho provato quando un mio professore mi disse, mostrandomi il suo portafogli "sai perchè ho votato Berlusconi? Per questo").
> E far finta che non esistano non aiuta a combattere questa mentalità.
> Non bisogno neppure rassegnarsi, però. Se si comincia a pensare che così è e pazienza, di certo le cose non cambieranno mai.


mi sposi?


----------



## minnie (3 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> neanch'io ci credo
> e ne sono orgogliosa
> ma so anche che ci credono in tanti
> non direi l'italiano medio
> ...


Quando ero una ragazza (tanti anni fa) era il periodo dei "paninari". Una mia amica si vestiva tutta perfetta: jeans armani, timberland, borsa najoleari...
I miei genitori non avevano problemi economici e avrebbero potuto benissimo darmi altrettanto. 
I miei erano commercianti, benestanti ma.... mio padre si alzava alle 2 tutte le mattine, lavorava 6 giorni su 7 e tutte le settimane dell'anno. Non ha MAI fatto un giorno di ferie o malattia. Lavorava con la febbre a 40. 
Mia madre lavorava con lui, con la fortuna di potersi dedicare a noi quando uscivamo dall'asilo o da scuola.
Ho imparato da lui, da lei il senso del meritarsi le cose. A 16 anni, studiando, facevo la baby sitter tutti i pomeriggi e molte sere. Mi alzavo alle 2 con mio padre (i caffè notturni insieme sono un ricordo bellissimo) per studiare fino all'ora del treno per andare a scuola. Sapevo che se la media dei voti scendeva non avrei potuto più lavorare. Ho continuato così per tutti gli studi e poi ho portato la stessa passione sul lavoro.
Mi comprai la mia sospiratissima naj oleari. Sono sicura che la mia amica non l'ha mai apprezzata quanto me. E ancora oggi è nel mio armadio, rotta e sgangherata. E un simbolo. E' l'insegnamento dei miei genitori. E' l'insegnamento che voglio dare a mio figlio.
Non è ciò che hai che conta (cose, soldi o quant'altro) è come l'hai avuto che fa la differenza.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Quando ero una ragazza (tanti anni fa) era il periodo dei "paninari". Una mia amica si vestiva tutta perfetta: jeans armani, timberland, borsa najoleari...
> I miei genitori non avevano problemi economici e avrebbero potuto benissimo darmi altrettanto.
> I miei erano commercianti, benestanti ma.... mio padre si alzava alle 2 tutte le mattine, lavorava 6 giorni su 7 e tutte le settimane dell'anno. Non ha MAI fatto un giorno di ferie o malattia. Lavorava con la febbre a 40.
> Mia madre lavorava con lui, con la fortuna di potersi dedicare a noi quando uscivamo dall'asilo o da scuola.
> ...


Stesse cose che io ho avuto da mio padre.
A dieci anni la mia prima bici...comperata con i miei sacrifici.
Per questo sono molto legato alla mia casa.
Me la sono sudata, con enormi sacrifici, e senza chiedere un euro a mia moglie.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Quando ero una ragazza (tanti anni fa) era il periodo dei "paninari". Una mia amica si vestiva tutta perfetta: jeans armani, timberland, borsa najoleari...
> I miei genitori non avevano problemi economici e avrebbero potuto benissimo darmi altrettanto.
> I miei erano commercianti, benestanti ma.... mio padre si alzava alle 2 tutte le mattine, lavorava 6 giorni su 7 e tutte le settimane dell'anno. Non ha MAI fatto un giorno di ferie o malattia. Lavorava con la febbre a 40.
> Mia madre lavorava con lui, con la fortuna di potersi dedicare a noi quando uscivamo dall'asilo o da scuola.
> ...


tutto vero
il grassetto ne è la sintesi


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Quando ero una ragazza (tanti anni fa) era il periodo dei "paninari". Una mia amica si vestiva tutta perfetta: jeans armani, timberland, borsa najoleari...
> I miei genitori non avevano problemi economici e avrebbero potuto benissimo darmi altrettanto.
> I miei erano commercianti, benestanti ma.... mio padre si alzava alle 2 tutte le mattine, lavorava 6 giorni su 7 e tutte le settimane dell'anno. Non ha MAI fatto un giorno di ferie o malattia. Lavorava con la febbre a 40.
> Mia madre lavorava con lui, con la fortuna di potersi dedicare a noi quando uscivamo dall'asilo o da scuola.
> ...


 e purtroppo questo tipo di genitori scarseggiano


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Quando ero una ragazza (tanti anni fa) era il periodo dei "paninari". Una mia amica si vestiva tutta perfetta: jeans armani, timberland, borsa najoleari...
> I miei genitori non avevano problemi economici e avrebbero potuto benissimo darmi altrettanto.
> I miei erano commercianti, benestanti ma.... mio padre si alzava alle 2 tutte le mattine, lavorava 6 giorni su 7 e tutte le settimane dell'anno. Non ha MAI fatto un giorno di ferie o malattia. Lavorava con la febbre a 40.
> Mia madre lavorava con lui, con la fortuna di potersi dedicare a noi quando uscivamo dall'asilo o da scuola.
> ...



Dal punto di vista economico, ho avuto più di te. Più cose, intendo.
E tuttavia, ti invidio questa crescita personale, queste consapevolezze che ti sei costruita con l'aiuto dei tuoi genitori, questi valori 
Sei una persona fantastica, e lo vedo ogni volta di più.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Febbraio 2011)

Allora, vediamo:

Venditore porta a porta, dai libri alle spugnette....
Edicolante....
Garzone in una pasticceria...
Consegne di abiti a domicilio per una tintoria...
Aiuto ambulante....
Manovale...
Commesso in un negozio di scarpe.....

Fossi riuscito a passare un'estate semplicemente a...non fare niente....

Ma d'altronde per andare in vacanza, o quello, o niente.....


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dal punto di vista economico, ho avuto più di te. Più cose, intendo.
> E tuttavia, ti invidio questa crescita personale, queste consapevolezze che ti sei costruita con l'aiuto dei tuoi genitori, questi valori
> *Sei una persona fantastica, e lo vedo ogni volta di più*.


 concordo!!! :up:


----------



## minnie (3 Febbraio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> concordo!!! :up:


Basta, che mi fate arrossire..... e poi non è vero. ho solo avuto la fortuna di avere una famiglia fantastica che mi ha dato un grande esempio. Non a tutti capita. E' fortuna, non merito.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi sposi?



Bigama? Ci si può pensare! :mrgreen:
(ps però posso sposare solo persona che amino il cibo e cucinare... meglio dirle subito queste cose....)


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Basta, che mi fate arrossire..... e poi non è vero. ho solo avuto la fortuna di avere una famiglia fantastica che mi ha dato un grande esempio. Non a tutti capita. E' fortuna, non merito.



Il merito è approfittare delle fortune che ci capitano, e che tanti non avrebbero saputo cogliere.
Lasciati lodare suvvia


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora, vediamo:
> 
> Venditore porta a porta, dai libri alle spugnette....
> Edicolante....
> ...


Ma XD...questi sono i veri UOMINI...XD...
E come sappiamo siamo una cosa seria...
Invece adesso se un adolescente non ha quello che vuole...finisce in psicoterapia...ma robe da matti...
Ancora mi brucia nell'orgoglio...quel..." Ah ma sei un artista spiantato!"...
si si ...poi ho avuto proprio modo di realizzarmi e tutto con le mie unghie...


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2011)

minnie ha detto:


> Basta, che mi fate arrossire..... e poi non è vero. ho solo avuto la fortuna di avere una famiglia fantastica che mi ha dato un grande esempio. Non a tutti capita. E' fortuna, non merito.


 non ti sminuire!! è tutto merito il tuo! non è da tutti saper "apprendere" dai "grandi esempi"!:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *1. Bigama*? Ci si può pensare! :mrgreen:
> (ps però posso sposare solo persona che
> *2. amino* il cibo e *cucinare*... meglio dirle subito queste cose....)


 
1. matrimonio morganatico :carneval:


2. un rapporto breve ma intenso  ma tra non non poteva funzionare:mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> 1. matrimonio morganatico :carneval:
> 
> 
> 2. un rapporto breve ma intenso  ma tra non non poteva funzionare:mexican:



Ci rimarranno un sacco di bei ricordi... Amoremio.... 

...


...


ma almeno apprezzi il buon cibo? In caso ci mettiamo d'accordo che tu fai i piatti...


----------



## Amoremio (3 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci rimarranno un sacco di bei ricordi... Amoremio....
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


apprezzo
apprezzo

e se mi porto in dote la lavastoviglie? :mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> apprezzo
> apprezzo
> 
> e se mi porto in dote la lavastoviglie? :mexican:


Si può fare :up:


----------

